# Meguiars vs Autoglym



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I dont know which product to go for either Meguiars NXT Generation Tech Car Wax or Autoglyms deep shine polish  I have a black car Im going to order from Halford as they have the 3 for 2 offer on. Just want people opinions on which is best  :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Forget both of those and get Megs #16 if its also on offer :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

One won't be best, not every product is going to fit in into an order of rank, many report the Megs waxes look pretty but don't last long, however longtivity is not everything, and as it should be easy to apply then frequent application should not really be an issue, the UDS is good IMO especially for solid colours, I don't think you can go far wrong with either :thumb:


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

so is that just a wax or do you need a polish first then put the meguiars #16 on as I have never heard of it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Veedub18 said:


> Forget both of those and get Megs #16 if its also on offer :thumb:


Do Halfords stock #16?


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

As far as I am aware they don't, I have never seen it on the website or in the small or big stores.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Do Halfords stock #16?


I think you're right, I've just checked their website and they don't seem to stock it. Apologies OP


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Pookini said:


> As far as I am aware they don't, I have never seen it on the website or in the small or big stores.


I know they don't the OP had clearly mentioned in his post he was going to order from Halfords, so not sure where #16 enters into the equation


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

no just looked halfords dont sell that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

I know a man who does though...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/meguiars-16-paste-wax/prod_98.html

:wave:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Veedub18 said:


> I think you're right, I've just checked their website and they don't seem to stock it. Apologies OP


Heh heh , it's not a matter about right or wrong, there is more to LSP than #16 fk1000p and colli 476 
The OP is about to discover just that and express his individuality as unique almost as his name :thumb:


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have used autoglym deep shine before and I have half a bottle left is it worth spending when I have some product if there is not much diffrence between them. I know autoglym is cheaper but is megs better. Just looked 500ml of the deep shine is £12.99 but on amazon some sells it for £10.69 for a 1 liter bottle and the nxt generation is £16.99


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

can I just put the megs #16 straight on after washing and drying or do need to put a polish on first ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

thehulk2002 said:


> can I just put the megs #16 straight on after washing and drying or do need to put a polish on first ?


I'd use something like Megs #7 Show Glaze first then use #16, great on dark colours.

Interesting thread about it here,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=184372&highlight=megs+#16


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

thehulk2002 said:


> I have used autoglym deep shine before and I have half a bottle left is it worth spending when I have some product if there is not much diffrence between them. I know autoglym is cheaper but is megs better. Just looked 500ml of the deep shine is £12.99 but on amazon some sells it for £10.69 for a 1 liter bottle and the nxt generation is £16.99


Megs products are rarely discounted anywhere, there is a long argument about price vs performance and hence why like in this thread Veedub suggests #16 (which also happens to be cheaper than tech wax)
Personally I don't believe there will be a night and day difference between the two products you are looking at other than price and also consider if the 342 offer is really worth the effort?
Especially if you are only going to end up purchasing something you may not really require.
It would be handy (on a selfish level) to say get the NXT as we don't really hear anything about it, and whilst folk often follow the vote, then we will never really know as basically we will only even know about 3 products


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks for all you advice guys  :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a bottle of NXT 2.0 with about enough to do 2 cars if you want it, PM me your address and I'll post it to you for free if you want to try it first. 

I find it to be easy to use and beads great but does't last very long. The reason I mentioned #16 is its a far better product IMO and less expensive and boy does it last!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Veedub18 said:


> I have a bottle of NXT 2.0 with about enough to do 2 cars if you want it, PM me your address and I'll post it to you for free if you want to try it first.
> 
> I find it to be easy to use and beads great but does't last very long. The reason I mentioned #16 is its a far better product IMO and less expensive and boy does it last!


Looks like I got confused in the thread too Veedub, I was think the OP was on about the Megs Ultimate Wax :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Looks like I got confused in the thread too Veedub, I was think the OP was on about the Megs Ultimate Wax :thumb:


No worries bud :thumb:


----------

